# The Dresden Files



## Omega (Mar 20, 2007)

Anyone been watching the TV Series based on the books? not read the books, I'm really enjoying the series, I have heard a couple of people say that some of the characters have been altered in the TV series.


----------



## purple_kathryn (Mar 20, 2007)

All of the characters have been altered as far as I can tell.

The books are infinitely better. It will take a while to get used to the series (although I don't think it's bad)


----------



## Talysia (Mar 20, 2007)

I've been watching the series and reading the books, and I'm enjoying both so far.


----------



## Rothgar (Mar 21, 2007)

I watched the first three or four episodes before picking up the books.  Now I'm on book 5.  The main problem for the series is that there is so much content in a book they could never fit it into one episode.  They would be better off making some two part episodes.  

I'm enjoying the TV show, but the books are a lot better.  Pick them up.


----------



## Steffi (Mar 24, 2007)

There are Dresdan File books??...oh please say they're much better than the series.

I thought there was great potential...why not a PI who's a Wizard, it hasn't quite worked for me...could you tell me who wrote the books?


----------



## Talysia (Mar 24, 2007)

Jim Butcher wrote the Dresden Files books, Steffi.  He has a forum on Chronicles, too, in the Authors section.


----------



## The DeadMan (Apr 5, 2007)

I've never read the books but I plan to. I really like the TV Series.


----------



## Bikewer (Apr 5, 2007)

I rather like the series, and wasn't aware there were a series of books.   The characters are pretty well-written, and the series has a pleasantly-adult feel to it.

Sort of puts me in mind of the old Night Stalker series for some reason.


----------



## Anomaly (Apr 5, 2007)

I likie the series.The main character has a sort of sarcastic, haggard look about him. Just what you might expect from a wizard working as a PI.
I will look for the books.
A neat what if story line.


----------



## Laura Stamps (May 5, 2007)

The TV series is good but the novels are much much better. Having read the books I'm not crazy about all the changes they have made in the TV show, but I can understand why they did it, because it is an entirely different medium than a novel.

There are 8 books in the novel series so far. And I have heard Jim Butcher envisions the series lasting for 20 books. Great news!

If you haven't read the books, do so. You will love them. And don't worry...reading all the books hasn't made me like the TV show any less. They are two different animals.


----------



## Sathai (May 5, 2007)

I just couldn't get into the TV series. Not sure why. I liked the first few books though.


----------



## ilthaniel (May 26, 2007)

Love the series but haven't read the books. I'm pretty frustrated by the fact that the channel who aires it is thinking of discontinuing it... A real bummer, that.


----------



## dwndrgn (May 27, 2007)

There are petitions out to have SciFi create another season.  They can be found at the SciFi website Dresden Files forums.


----------



## Serin (May 28, 2007)

I have enjoyed the series, and I enjoy reading the books. I wish there would be another series though, even though there are so many differences.


----------



## cljohnston108 (May 29, 2007)

I was hooked on the show from between the time Harry yells, "Bob! have you seen my keys?" and his command, "Back in your skull, ghost!" FOOM!

Gave me such a rush!  I thought Bob was a butler/roommate with some cool powers! What a great way to introduce him!

Then I find that episode wasn't supposed to be aired first! (Shades of _Firefly_?)

Well, it worked for me!

Terrance Mann has spoiled me — I didn't know if I could settle for just a skull with eye sockets that flickeringly light up orange when invoked.

But then I read...
Jim-Butcher.Com: Books - Dresden Files - Vignette
Jim-Butcher.Com: Books - Dresden Files - Vignette

Okay, I'll give the books a whirl.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jun 6, 2020)

I noticed the Dresden Files TV series is now available on Amazon Prime Video. 

Am curious about looking at it, though I must admit my expectations are not high.


----------



## Pyan (Jun 6, 2020)

The TV series is ... not bad. However, it suffers from the usual screen adaptation problems - compression, plot changes, arbitrary character alterations, and (for me) none of the cast looking like they do in my head after reading 15-odd books about them.

Mind you, I'd probably have liked the TV adaptation a lot, if I hadn't made the mistake of reading the books first. If you've not read the books and are starting with the TV series, I think that (in this instance) that's the right way round.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jun 7, 2020)

pyan said:


> The TV series is ... not bad. However, it suffers from the usual screen adaptation problems - compression, plot changes, arbitrary character alterations, and (for me) none of the cast looking like they do in my head after reading 15-odd books about them.
> 
> Mind you, I'd probably have liked the TV adaptation a lot, if I hadn't made the mistake of reading the books first. If you've not read the books and are starting with the TV series, I think that (in this instance) that's the right way round.




I rather like the series and was disappointed that The Syfy Channel  cancelled it.


----------

